# more phrags again.



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

HAHA!! :clap: My new seedlings from slippertalk member Lance-GoneWild came in. New Phrags. include: 
Mem. Dick Clemens X Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar X besseae
Twilight X Hanne Popow
Twilight X Barbara LeAnn
and Magdelene Rose X Waunakee Sunset. 
These and more are available at his store.


----------

